# OMBTT Opens and dont forget the Boat RV show starting this weekend.



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will have some flyers at the Knox Booth for the OMBTT Opens/Circuit and KMTT series. The Columbus Boat RV show hours.

1/8 Friday noon-8pm
1/9 Saturday 10a-8p

1/10 Sunday 11am-5pm

MON-TUES closed

1/13-16 Wed-Fri 12 noon-8pm

1/16 Saturday 10a-8p

1/17 Sunday 11am-5pm

Fathers Day Open at Indian is a 80.00 entry with 10.00 optional BB side pot.


----------

